# How many players have never missed any games in their nba career?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

To qualify, a player needs to play in the nba for 3 seasons or more.

Start with my pick:

Luis Scola


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Blake Griffin.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The 2010 draft class.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

A.C. Green was pretty stable


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

OJ Mayo


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy McGrady


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Andre Miller has played in 897 games out of a possible 900.

Andre Iguodala has played in 486 out of 492.

Jarrett Jack has played in 404 out of 410.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

From his wiki: Bruce Bowen played 500 consecutive games between February 28, 2002 and March 12, 2008, leading Sports Illustrated to name him in 2007 the "Iron Man" of the NBA.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dwight Howard has missed a few games, but he has held up really well.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jakain said:


> From his wiki: Bruce Bowen played 500 consecutive games between February 28, 2002 and March 12, 2008, leading Sports Illustrated to name him in 2007 the "Iron Man" of the NBA.


I think either Alvin Williams or Morris Peterson snatched that record off Bowen while they were on the Raptors. I'm on my phone right now, so can't check for sure who it was.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamison had a super long streak too before two years ago.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Babir said:


> A.C. Green was pretty stable


I was gonna mention A.C. as well. How about Ron Harper?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I was gonna mention A.C. as well. How about Ron Harper?


Ask Ron.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I was gonna mention A.C. as well. How about Ron Harper?


Creaky kneed Ron Harper?


----------

